

How do you report a FB page admin deceased?  - frankydp


======
jamesjguthrie
[https://www.facebook.com/help/408583372511972&#x2F](https://www.facebook.com/help/408583372511972&#x2F);

~~~
jamesjguthrie
After a bit of Google-ing it seems as if only their profile/timeline will be
memoralised and that any pages they've created will simply have no admin.

------
ScottWhigham
This is an "Ask HN" worthy post? Damn...

